# Lock Seminal Ointments Lain, Shiversblood and, FormerShroomeryUser in one thread for a week



## Socrates (May 7, 2021)

I want to see who the Ur-schizo is. Maybe with their arcane knowledge combined we can finally ascend from our human forms.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 7, 2021)

I don't know who they are, but sounds good.


----------



## Weed Eater (May 7, 2021)

This should be very interesting if Shroomery comes out of his hiding place.


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2021)

Throw in whatever algorithm Catparty uses to find his news and you've got a deal.


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 7, 2021)

I can't stop thinking about Trent's anus which is PLEASURE TO THE PENIS and is rly big.

Edit: I'm glad that Trent has become straight.


----------



## Socrates (May 7, 2021)

Kenya Jones said:


> I can't stop thinking about Trent's anus which is PLEASURE TO THE PENIS and is rly big.
> 
> Edit: I'm glad that Trent has become straight.


Interesting hypothesis, this definitely merits more research.

Oh fuck how could I forget to tag them so that we can have their opinions @Seminal Ointments Lain @Shiversblood @formershroomeryuser


----------



## Penis Drager (May 7, 2021)

This should be a thing whenever users are engaged in an autistic slapfight worthy of note. They can air out their concerns with one another and have a civil discussion on why they disagree and maybe find some common ground call each other niggerfaggots for a week while we watch.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 7, 2021)

Vitruvius said:


> Lock Seminal Ointments Lain, Literally and Who in one thread for a week​


Fixed.

P.S. Don;t fucking Oxford Comma @ me you dipless shit. I have not been to oxford town.


----------



## Socrates (May 7, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> Fixed.
> 
> P.S. Don;t fucking Oxford Comma @ me you dipless shit. I have not been to oxford town.


I will bring you to oxford town, and I'm sure you will enjoy it. Excuse the presumption sir.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 7, 2021)

Vitruvius said:


> I will bring you to oxford town, and I'm sure you will enjoy it. Excuse the presumption sir.


All is well. But I have not been to oxford town.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 7, 2021)

Kenya Jones said:


> I can't stop thinking about Trent's anus which is PLEASURE TO THE PENIS and is rly big.
> 
> Edit: I'm glad that Trent has become straight.



Trent became straight? How can you have like 100,000 cocks slammed in your ass in your lifetime then claim you are straight? Idk but I am pretty sure he will always be gay. Its really hard to stop thinking about the anus of Trent it is hella PLEASURE TO THE PENIS it is so large unbelievable. Real talk.



Penis Drager said:


> This should be a thing whenever users are engaged in an autistic slapfight worthy of note. They can air out their concerns with one another and have a civil discussion on why they disagree and maybe find some common ground call each other niggerfaggots for a week while we watch.



Hmmm what concerns?

But yes sometimes people really need to call each other nigger faggots. Also I don't civil discussion and common ground exist on the farms. At least I have never seen it.



Vitruvius said:


> I will bring you to oxford town, and I'm sure you will enjoy it. Excuse the presumption sir.



Oxford town is where he is going. Presumptions are the nature of online interactions.



Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> All is well. But I have not been to oxford town.



But soon.

By the way who the fuck are you? Why are you and me tagged in a thread together as though we have something in common?

The only thing we have in common is I do not believe I have been to Oxford town either.


----------



## Socrates (May 7, 2021)

Things are developing nicely. Only one of the three Wise Sages of Kiwifarms has yet to show themselves. Once they arrive we can finally begin the ritual and elucidate gods true purpose for us



formershroomeryuser said:


> By the way who the fuck are you? Why are you and me tagged in a thread together as though we have something in common?
> 
> The only thing we have in common is I do not believe I have been to Oxford town either.




Trent's anus is the glue that binds us all in this reality we share.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 7, 2021)

Speaking of Derek Chauvin getting ass raped in jail?









						Derek Chauvin indictment alleges he knelt on teenager for 17 minutes
					

Court filings say Chauvin hit the boy with a flashlight, grabbed his throat, and knelt on him for 17 minutes during a 2017 arrest.



					www.insider.com
				




Yeah I don't he is ever getting out of prison. I imagine his asshole needs its own separate funeral. I imagine his asshole will be like a tunnel in a train station where the trains don't so much stop but just crash into the tunnel.

Oh the sneed. Oh the cope. Oh the dilate.

Oh fucking well. Night night piggy don't let the cocks in your ass after you get out of solitary bite.



Vitruvius said:


> Things are developing nicely. Only one of the three Wise Sages of Kiwifarms has yet to show themselves. Once they arrive we can finally begin the ritual and elucidate gods true purpose for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes the anus of Trent. Hella maximum amounts of pleasure.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 7, 2021)

formershroomeryuser said:


> By the way who the fuck are you? Why are you and me tagged in a thread together as though we have something in common?
> 
> The only thing we have in common is I do not believe I have been to Oxford town either.


              It was precisely 5.47am on the morning of Friday 31 of December 1999 that a dark spirited pluralist began the dissection of 14-year-old *"Baby Grace Blue"*. The arms of the victim were pin-cushioned with 16 hypodermic needles, pumping in four major preservatives, colouring agents, memory information transport fluids and some kind of green stuff. From the last and 17th, all blood and liquid was extracted. The stomach areas was carefully flapped open and the intestines removed, disentangled and re-knitted as it were, into a small net or web and hung between the pillars of the murder-location, the grand damp doorway of Oxford Town Museum of Modern Parts, New Jersey. The Limbs of Baby were then served from the torso. Each limb was implanted with a small, highly sophisticated, binary code translator which in turn was connected to small speakers attached to far ends of each limb. The self-contained mini amplifiers were then activated, amplifying the decoded memory info transport substances, revealing themselves as little clue haiku's, small verses detailing memories of other brutal acts, well documented by the ROMbloids. The limbs and their components were then hung upon the splayed web, slug-like prey of some unimaginable creature. The torso, by means of its bottom-most orifice, had been placed on a small support fastened to a marble base. It was shown to warring degrees of success depending upon where one stood from behind the web but in front of the Museum door itself, acting as both signifier and guardian to the act. It was definitely murder - but was it art?


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 7, 2021)

Vitruvius said:


> Trent's anus is the glue that binds us all in this reality we share.


Now that's a random.txt


----------



## Socrates (May 7, 2021)

@Shiversblood hear my call o great one. We require your assistance. Already much has been learned but we are missing your critical input.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 7, 2021)

The only way to cure crazy is by locking it up with other crazy and throwing away the key.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 7, 2021)

Hello everyone. Trent honestly does have an anus. Drshoggoth was walking down the street a few days ago he was just minding his own business and whistling a tune suddenly out of nowhere appears Trent. “Hello Drshoggoth.” Trent simply says. “Hello.” Drshoggoth responds in simply responding manner suddenly Trent pulls down his trousers “cocks for my anus is what I demand” Trent says in a honest manner before Drshoggoth even comprehendes what he is even doing suddenly Drshoggoth actually does quickly slam his penis directly into the anus of a man named Trent. “Now this is what I call pleasure!” Drshoggoth honestly screams just moments before he actually does ejaculate the semen directly into the anus of a man named Trent. “Pleasure!” Drshoggoth screams in triump and air pumps his fist.


----------



## Socrates (May 7, 2021)

The trinity has been forged. Let us all sit in meditation now, until Trent's anus and The New Flesh reveal to us the true path to break our physical bonds on this plane of existence and open our third eyes. I've prepared a bong of salvia divinorum for this most holy occasion.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (May 7, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> It was precisely 5.47am on the morning of Friday 31 of December 1999 that a dark spirited pluralist began the dissection of 14-year-old *"Baby Grace Blue"*. The arms of the victim were pin-cushioned with 16 hypodermic needles, pumping in four major preservatives, colouring agents, memory information transport fluids and some kind of green stuff. From the last and 17th, all blood and liquid was extracted. The stomach areas was carefully flapped open and the intestines removed, disentangled and re-knitted as it were, into a small net or web and hung between the pillars of the murder-location, the grand damp doorway of Oxford Town Museum of Modern Parts, New Jersey. The Limbs of Baby were then served from the torso. Each limb was implanted with a small, highly sophisticated, binary code translator which in turn was connected to small speakers attached to far ends of each limb. The self-contained mini amplifiers were then activated, amplifying the decoded memory info transport substances, revealing themselves as little clue haiku's, small verses detailing memories of other brutal acts, well documented by the ROMbloids. The limbs and their components were then hung upon the splayed web, slug-like prey of some unimaginable creature. The torso, by means of its bottom-most orifice, had been placed on a small support fastened to a marble base. It was shown to warring degrees of success depending upon where one stood from behind the web but in front of the Museum door itself, acting as both signifier and guardian to the act. It was definitely murder - but was it art?



Damn that is hardcore



Vitruvius said:


> @Shiversblood hear my call o great one. We require your assistance. Already much has been learned but we are missing your critical input.



Its almost time



Shiversblood said:


> Hello everyone. Trent honestly does have an anus. Drshoggoth was walking down the street a few days ago he was just minding his own business and whistling a tune suddenly out of nowhere appears Trent. “Hello Drshoggoth.” Trent simply says. “Hello.” Drshoggoth responds in simply responding manner suddenly Trent pulls down his trousers “cocks for my anus is what I demand” Trent says in a honest manner before Drshoggoth even comprehendes what he is even doing suddenly Drshoggoth actually does quickly slam his penis directly into the anus of a man named Trent. “Now this is what I call pleasure!” Drshoggoth honestly screams just moments before he actually does ejaculate the semen directly into the anus of a man named Trent. “Pleasure!” Drshoggoth screams in triump and air pumps his fist.



Now we are talking. Cocks for the anus. I think @secret watcher watcher also likes cocks for his anus. He gets a lot of approval on kiwifarms forums. I do believe in the last 45 days I have not made a post he did not neg rate within 5 minutes. Quite a life a man can have on kiwi farms forums just not a life anywhere else. Consuming cocks like Trent's anus consumes the cock of Drshoggoth



Vitruvius said:


> The trinity has been forged. Let us all sit in meditation now, until Trent's anus and The New Flesh reveal to us the true path to break our physical bonds on this plane of existence and open our third eyes. I've prepared a bong of salvia divinorum for this most holy occasion.



The time has come. Salvia Divinorum. I remember when people uses to smoke that shit. You could buy it at a head shop and it made you trip balls but nowhere near as colorful as the shrooms or LSD or cactus.

Yes either Trent's anus or Derek Chauvin's anus will pleasure all the cocks of men who need such pleasure. Meanwhile some fucking losers will be crying "sneed sneed" on AOL chat but they will also consume the cocks of black men down their throats when BLM men bust in their house to make them face up to all the shit they have been talking etc.

The powers of the universe have begun to flow in the direction that eternity takes them. Destiny awaits. The ritual will happen soon.

Many assholes will be sacrificed for cocks to slam inside etc. This is the ultimate galactic way of the forces or Real Talk.

You are worthy. Hella real talk


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 7, 2021)

As in any crime, my first position is to pursue the motive-gag. The recent spate, thru' '98-'99, of concept-muggings pretty much had me pulling breath for an art-murder. It was a crime whose time was now. The precedents were all there. It had probably its beginnings in the '70s with the Viennese castrationists and the blood-rituals of Nitsch. Public revulsion put the lid on that episode, but you can't keep a good down. Spurred on by *Chris Burden's* having himself shot by his collaborator in a gallery, tied up in a bag, thrown on a highway and then crucified upon the top of a Volkswagen, stories circulated thru' the nasty-neon of N.Y. night that a young Korean artist was the self-declared patient of wee-hours surgery in cut and run operations at not-so-secret locations in the city. If you found out about it, you could go and watch this guy having bits and pieces removed under anaesthetic. A finger-joint one night, a limb another. By the dawning of the '80s, rumour had it that he was down to a torso and one arm. He'd asked to be left in a cave in the Catskills, fed every so often by his *acolytes*. He didn't do much after that. I guess he read a lot. Maybe wrote a whole bunch. I suppose you can never tell what an artist will do once he's peaked. Round this same time, Bowie the singer remarked on a copula goons who frequented the Berlin bars wearing full surgery regalia; caps, aprons, rubber gloves and masks. The cutting edge. Then came Damien Hirst with the Shark-Cow-Sheep thing. No humans, palatable ritual for the world-wide public. The acceptable face of gore. Meanwhile in the US, 1994, I was in town on the night of the Athey sacrifactions.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 9, 2021)

*Ron Athey*,  performance artist not for the squeamish - former heroin addict-HIV positive, pushes what looks like a knitting needle repeatedly into his forehead,  a crown of blood, must hurt like hell. Stream red dribble-dribble. No screams. Face moves in pain. Carried upstage and scrubbed down in his own blood. The water. Now dresses in nice suit and tie. Now in black T-shirt and jean, carving, with a disposable scalpel, patterns, into the back of Darryl Carlton, a black man.
Bloody blotted paper towels then hung on a washing line suspended over the heads of the audience Blood-prints from life. An extremely limited edition. When it was first performed back in March. "Four Scenes In A Harsh Life" exploited controversy shrapnel throughout the National Endowment For the Arts. "We have taken every precaution with our disposal systems," an Athey spokesperson said. "The towels containing the blood are immediately deposited in hazardous-waste bags. Each evening, the material will be driven to a hospital for final disposal". Athey says he is dealing with issues of self-loathing, suffering, healing and redemption.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 24, 2021)

formershroomeryuser said:


> Why are you and me tagged in a thread together as though we have something in common?


Edit: deleted as making fun of other users on this board ist verboten.


----------



## Socrates (May 29, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> Edit: deleted as making fun of other users on this board ist verboten.


pussy


----------

